# Hello with work visa application.



## Lyndaann

New member....

I am a nurse and have been given a CDI to work in France, I now need to complete a visa application. However when I get to the section asking for my purpose of visit I cannot find the relevant item in the pop up menu..
Help please!!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you have been offered a job in France, it's your employer-to-be who should be obtaining work authorization for you, which is what you need to file a visa application. This is the relevant page in Service Public https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F22782 and as you see, it can depend on your nationality. 

If you are already in France, you need to have a visa/carte de séjour that allows you to work, but as someone in a medical profession, you may need to be qualified to practice as a nurse in France. This site should give you the relevant information on how to qualify with "foreign" nursing credentials as either an EU national or someone from outside the EU: Exercer en France avec un diplôme étranger


----------



## Lyndaann

Thanks for your reply, I have already worked in France as a nurse pre Brexit and am registered with the relevant nursing body.. My employer has submitted an application and they sent me this...
CONFIRMATION DE DEPOT D'UNE DEMANDE D'AUTORISATION DE TRAVAIL (Résidant hors de France)
I think I need to return to the uk to validate a work visa!

However when I get to the section asking for my purpose of visit I cannot find the relevant item in the pop up menu..


----------



## Lyndaann

Here is my dilemma when I get to the "Your Plans" on the visa application form I am offered the following;
Business
family or private settlement
other
professional work placement
return visa
Study
taking up of official duties
talent passport
Visitor

non of which apply to my situation!! any suggestions,?


----------



## Bevdeforges

What's wrong with "professional work placement" or "Business" or "taking up of official duties"? Yes, you will have to return to the UK to apply for the visa. But you have the receipt for the deposit of the work authorization request. You may have to wait until the employer has received the actual work authorization, though. 

But where are you applying online for a visa? Or, are you applying for a change of status from whatever titre de séjour you're here in France on? Generally speaking a visa can only be applied for from outside France. Once you arrive on your visa, you then obtain a "titre de séjour" (i.e. a residence permit). If you are already living here in France, then you are applying for a change in status of your residence permit (which may be why your employer-to-be has given you the receipt for their work authorization request).


----------

